
Moving a Database Container with Docker Swarm and Flocker - ferrantim
https://clusterhq.com/blog/migration-database-container-docker-swarm/
======
huxley
Any idea of what the time frame is for Docker Extensions or is still at the
early proposal phase?

~~~
lewq
It's a work in progress but we hope to have something to show for it soon. :)

